# rototiller



## jm_mendez (May 14, 2007)

I have a Bolens HT-20D. It runs real great, it has a front end loader and a backhoe. I need a rototiller, so I'm in the market for one. I will need the tiller,left and right arms and drive shafts. Any help woud be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Jess in Santa Fe


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Welcome Jess!

I know a bunch of Bolens guys...but not sure how to put you and them together LOL. 

I will ask around and let you know what I find out..OK? Do you have a cat 0 or 1 -2PH or 3PH??? They'll probably need to know that (I think)

Mark


----------



## jm_mendez (May 14, 2007)

What does ),1,2-ph, 3ph mean?


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Catagory "O" or "1" for your rock shaft and lower lift arm pin sizes and 2PH or 3PH means a two point or three point hitch. The three point would include your center link.

There's lots of 2PH Japanes tillers available and you can convert them to fit a 3PH tractor.

Mark


----------

